# Fancy Smancy Food Processor



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't know this for sure, but, I bet the deli uses pre-packaged squares.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> I don't know this for sure, but, I bet the deli uses pre-packaged squares.


There is probably some computerized dicer, with a screen that lets only the proper sized bits through, to be bagged.

Gravel crusher miniaturized to accommodate foodstuff.



ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The wife said she uses her processor for slaw type veggies but other than that mostly for shredding roast for BBQ.
SeniorSitizen gets the arduous boring task of slicing and dicing peppers. Daughter likes those sliced and of course wife must be different with more labor to dice. But it's all worth it for daughter's chinese dishes and the wife's homemade pizza and all those other goodies she uses peppers in. These pics were from a good pepper year. 2019 was a disaster for peppers. :vs_mad:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I make all my bread and pizza dough in my (kitchen aid) food processor.
It takes 45 to 60 seconds to up a perfect batch of bread or pizza dough.


When you remove it to the counter, kneed it for 30 to 45 seconds. 
It the best way ever to make dough. 

I use my mini chop for chopping veggies and nuts and grading cheese.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

TK, Haven’t done cheese yet but she bought a block for when I make Mac & Cheese for her soon. 

Biggest thing its used for are wonderful hash browns!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

She seens to have a problem with her herbs disappearing. 












She plans to cut some of my bamboo to stick in the pots making a fence around the herbs. I’m doubtful. This bunny has all the best fresh greens and alfalfa, in his bowl so why do this?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> She seens to have a problem with her herbs disappearing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 591729
> ...



Because he can? Like climbing Mount Everest for humans.


He can look out at where he wants to be and still have the adventure of eating off a "bush". Could she make him an outdoor cage? He so wants to be outside. . . 



https://www.thehealthypetclub.co.uk/poisonous-plants-rabbit/




By the way, did he get fixed?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Startingover, I added to my post.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

He had a thorough checkup. He’s very young which was good to know. It’s difficult to determine sex in young bunnies but vet thinks he’s a boy. They have to wait till later to neuter him. Probably August. 

We learned when they jump and twist in the air they’re very happy. Its called blink. 

He was running around and suddenly froze. Neighbors cat had meandered past the porch. Bunny couldn’t see him but may have smelled him.

PS
Nik, thanks for the list. I’ll send it to her. 
She has a harness to walk him in the yard but she had to run to keep up. we have so many hawks here. Her grass is thick so it would be easy for him to burrow out. But she did research outdoor pens. his new favorite place to sit in on top of the patio table.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> She seens to have a problem with her herbs disappearing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 591729
> ...


*************************************************

Needs a Bunny Door.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> *************************************************
> 
> Needs a Bunny Door.


That would allow the cat to come in also.


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> That would allow the cat to come in also.
> 
> 
> ED


There's no cats or Bunny would have already been dead.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Get him a bunny playmate! ( No, not that kind, Guys.)

@*SeniorSitizen* - You never know with animals. When I lived in Hawaii, I came home one night to find the cats had knocked over the cockatiel cage & it opened.


The two cockatiels were standing in the moonlight on the floor, shoulder to shoulder at the sliding glass door, looking out at the ocean. Absolute truth. 



I had several cats.


Your daughter could put chicken wire on the bottom of the outdoor cage, securely. Or thicker wire, if needed.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik, you should have gotten a picture of that. I’d love a cat but her allergies are too bad.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> There's no cats or Bunny would have already been dead.:vs_laugh:


Re-read #10.


ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Nik, you should have gotten a picture of that. I’d love a cat but her allergies are too bad.



Yes, I should have, but I think I was too freaked out that they would be eaten! He, lived to 23.


The moonlight was across the water & into the house. I should have stayed there, Such fresh air, although, the crashing waves were too loud. What a problem to have. :smile:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Macaroni salad at the deli has neat little squares of peppers. I wonder how they do that. Surely not by hand? I know people who would cut things perfectly by hand.


Startingover I often use a "chop wizard" that was given to me many years ago. Works pretty well, you get small and larger squares. Amazon has several brands of these.

https://www.amazon.com/Vidalia-Chop...qid=1586172184&sprefix=vidalia,aps,205&sr=8-2


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Didn’t know such a thing existed. Thanks


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Food processor?

I use the ones on the end of my arms. Try to keep them away from the blade . . . . 

All jokes aside, I've got a cheapie Black and Decker blender that seems okay, but I don't get too fancy.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Bunnies and cats can get along great, in my limited experience. 

This assumes that the cats and rabbits are both domestic and not feral and that the cats are domestic cats, and not "pet" bobcats or lynxes.

A rabbit is too big a critter for most cats to be interested in messing with, assuming they're into that hunting stuff. (5 of my six cats aren't; they watch in wonder at lizards, but don't try to hurt them).


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> Bunnies and cats can get along great, in my limited experience.
> 
> This assumes that the cats and rabbits are both domestic and not feral and that the cats are domestic cats, and not "pet" bobcats or lynxes.
> 
> A rabbit is too big a critter for most cats to be interested in messing with, assuming they're into that hunting stuff. (5 of my six cats aren't; they watch in wonder at lizards, but don't try to hurt them).


Rabbits have claws, similar to dogs, and will rip your arm to shreds, if you grab them and scare them.

I made that mistake ONCE, never again.


ED


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Startingover I often use a "chop wizard" that was given to me many years ago. Works pretty well, you get small and larger squares. Amazon has several brands of these.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vidalia-Chop-Wizard-67366-Large/dp/B000I6JZWA/ref=sr_1_2?crid=27COXFVCJOGUL&dchild=1&keywords=vidalia+chop+wizard&qid=1586172184&sprefix=vidalia%2Caps%2C205&sr=8-2





This is the manual commercial version of the same item:


https://www.amazon.com/New-Star-Foo...2572&sprefix=wall+mount+potato,aps,176&sr=8-3


There are also lower speed automated dicers that use a revolving tray and chopping blade to create a uniform cut.


edit: For at home use, for peppers and onions, the best method I have found is to use the slicer blade on the food processor then cross cut the the thin slices with a sharp knife. This minimizes juice creation.


----------

